# eTrex 10/20/30 Mounts for Short Stem/35mm bars



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Let me start by saying I HATE cradle mounts. That is way too much extra plastic and weight to run on a bicycle handlebar. Most cradle mounts for the eTrex 10/20/30 require the cradle, a diamond plate adapter, then attached to a handlebar mount.

They look atrocious.










The eTrex 10/20/30 has a rail mount on the back. I suppose you could call this a slide mount as well. Basically they are just two little tabs that slide and clip into something that looks like:










However, most of the available mounts using this style of connector are pretty flimsy, or utilize overly heavy and complex handlebar mount situations.

Lastly, I've got an all-mountain bike with a 50mm square stem and 35mm bars. I'd prefer to mount the GPS to my stem cap or even on a sort of metal holder that sat in front or behind the stem.

Currently it seems like the only low profile option is the Garmin zip-tie mount.










Basically, I'm jealous of the mounting options available to the Edge series that the touring folks are not provided:










I'm wondering if there would be some secure way of mounting the Edge Quarter Turn Female mount on the back of the eTrex, even if it meant drilling the battery cover for a small, flush bolt.

UPDATE: Found more info!

RECMOUNTS makes a mounting system very similar to Garmin's Quarter Turn system. So similar that you can use the Garmin Edge on the RECMOUNT. You cannot however, use the RECMOUNT adapter on the K-Edge or Garmin mounts.

DCRainmaker.com posted this photo of a Wahoo computer with a Garmin Quarter Turn mounting system. Notice it only has two tabs.










So my first thought was, "does anyone make an adapter from eTrex rail to Edge Quarter Turn?" Answer...NO. (At least not yet).

BUT! SRAM makes an adapter to take older Edge or Cateye to the Quarter Turn mounts:










And some people have gotten creative applying these to other units:










Navi2Coach did something similar:










Then I discovered this little thing from RECMOUNTS:










Basically it's an adhesive pad with the same pattern as the Quarter Turn mounts, but with four tabs instead of two.

Now, RECMOUNTS makes their own mounting systems that utilize the four tabs, but they are compatible with Garmin Edge or anything else that uses the Quarter Turn Two-Tab system, and it would not be difficult to modify their adhesive pad (grind down two opposing tabs) to use in a K-Edge or Garmin System.










The good news is, RECMOUNTS is planning on making a direct eTrex 10/20/30 to RECMOUNT 4-tab quarter turn that should be available in December.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

REC MOUNTS is now making an ETREX to GoPro, Etrex to Garmin Quarter Turn, and Etrex to tripod mount. Downside is $25 and $14 shipping!
















I plan on getting an Etrex to GoPro mount and using a top cap adapter or over stem adapter.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Ooo, this is cool. My Oregon 450 uses that same rail mount. Though...it looks like they recommend against this due to weight concerns.

Also, since their site doesn't seem to turn up easily in Google search results (found them first on Amazon, which only has a small selection of mounts, then found their Facebook page, which referred me to their website, which did not turn up in my search results).

?????2???????????????REC-MOUNTS - ???????

I do like their 4 slot mounts, though, as a possibility for my Forerunner 310XT. I got a SRAM Quickview MTB mount recently and it only has 2 non-adjustable slots, and it holds the Forerunner sideways. grr. I didn't realize that the Forerunner 1/4 turn mount tabs were 90 degrees off from the Edge ones. Seems very silly to me.

These people make a TON of options, though. Seriously impressive. With the site in all Japanese, it's no wonder they were difficult to find. Good find, man.


----------



## NoCoMTB (Nov 4, 2011)

Very cool. The price may be a little steep, but given the convenience factor I think it's probably worth it. I opt for my smaller bike-specific garmin for 95% of my riding, but that other 5% when I really need the navigation power of the eTrex it will be nice not having to deal with removing my 1/4 turn mount, dig up my bag of zip ties to mount the eTrex, and then reverse the process after the fact. The GoPro mount options add a lot of versatility as well. Nice find, thanks for sharing!


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

For whatever reason the REC-MOUNTS stuff on Amazon bounces between PRIME and not. I was able to get a GoPro "GP Mount" and a GHG - Garmin holder for $30 shipped. Pricey, but it should be very versatile. 

One unfortunate thing is that the REC-MOUNT twist adapter doesn't work with Edge, BarFly, other mounts. They have a unique "4-Tab" style as opposed to the more standard 2-tab.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Interestingly enough, these folks have an adapter I might order for something else, too.

My Bell Super 2 MIPS helmet just arrived today. It has a breakaway GoPro mount on it. Sometimes I ride with a GoPro, but not a bunch anymore. I more frequently ride with a light. I see that Rec-Mount has an adapter I could use for that. 

Also, I've been ogling a new GPS, the PUSH Supernova. It ships with a GoPro type mount, and I see that Rec-Mounts offers a lot of stuff that could work with BOTH my Forerunner 310XT right now, as well as in the future, if I get this different GPS.

I might be assembling an order with these guys


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Your Forerunner can be used with the REC-MOUNTS, but the REC-MOUNTS twist on plate won't work with a BarFly, K-Edge, or other type of out-front type mount.

Something like this would work: REC-MOUNTS GP-GM Adapter










I might get one of these as well:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

PHeller said:


> Your Forerunner can be used with the REC-MOUNTS, but the REC-MOUNTS twist on plate won't work with a BarFly, K-Edge, or other type of out-front type mount.


Yeah, I got that the first couple times you posted it.

I was looking at this that would work with the Forerunner, and also the PUSH Supernova (by removing the twist mount from the stem spacer with the GoPro mount on it).









and then the GP-Bar2 Accessory Mount adapter for using a light on the Super 2's breakaway GoPro mount (site won't let me pull the URL for the image).

This one might also do the job for the light that I have, but may put the light higher in the air.









The system they use is so incredibly modular that you can customize a mount to do pretty much whatever you want.


----------



## micah356 (Dec 21, 2010)

Was anyone able to find these adapters in stock (GM-GHG)?


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

Amazon.com has them with Go Pro tabs for $30. Pricey, but really nothing else like them on the market currently.

Amazon.com: Buying Choices: Rec-mounts Garmin GPS Mapping Handhelds(handy Gps) Adapter Gopro Mount & Tripod Etrex?oregon?for Gpsmap(gp-ghg(gopro Mount,camera Screw,tripod Screw?


----------



## micah356 (Dec 21, 2010)

I'm looking for the garmin tab mount version


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

What kind of mount would you use that with? K-Edge or something similar?


----------



## micah356 (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah exactly. It seems like it should work if you grind off two of the 4 tabs.


----------



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

I got the 1/4" tripod mount figuring if I really needed to I could get the quarter-turn adapter plates and screw them to the GPS mount.


----------



## mshow1323 (Apr 20, 2010)

I hate to revive an older thread, but can I use this tab with a the out front Garmin mount, and glue the male end onto my iPhone case? If that's the case, are you guys just grinding off the left and right tabs? Am I following this correctly?

You're right, Rec-Mounts was the way. If anyone is still interested. I'm going with the Type 19+ and the undercount light adapter. This could be the greatest gift towards cycling accessories.

?????2???????????????REC-MOUNTS - ???????
http://www.an-y.com/img/rec-mount-catalog3.pdf


----------

